# ProJared Divorce Fiasco



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

Projared has been cheating on his 5/10 coplayer wife Heidi for a 1+ year now with some streamer/"content creator" who  u̶s̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶d̶a̶t̶e̶ married (who cares?) Ross of Gamegrump fame. He (allegedly) abused her, ignored her, tried to get her to sign an NDA to shut her up and sent his friends after her for over the course of a year.  ̶M̶u̶l̶t̶i̶p̶l̶e̶ ̶r̶e̶p̶o̶r̶t̶s̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶b̶e̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶i̶n̶v̶o̶l̶v̶e̶d̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶u̶n̶d̶e̶r̶a̶g̶e̶ ̶f̶a̶n̶s̶,̶ ̶p̶o̶s̶s̶i̶b̶l̶e̶ ̶p̶e̶d̶o̶.̶  Pretty much deconfirmed.





More notable because ProJared autistic guard dog Peanutbutter Gamer comes out swinging:

"Isn't it a bad idea to break up with your husband publicly?"

Projared statement:


Homewrecker's response:



Notable video (Both taking a trip to a graveyard together in 2016 for "pokemon"):
https://youtu.be/eF51X21w7ZU

Jared is an infidel, who uses his youtube credit to get leverage over fans for nudes

Sauce: https://mobile.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi/status/1126339321152204801


			https://mobile.twitter.com/ProJared/status/1126332309567942656?ref_src=twsrc%5Egoogle%7Ctwcamp%5Eserp%7Ctwgr%5Etweet
		


Edit: Lewd Projareds shots at the request of Null


Spoiler: Have some lewd









Spoiler: Rumored pictures of his very off colour penis(UPDATED)











Various allegations and leaks:



*
UPDATE: Jared's response*








						YOU'VE BEEN LIED TO
					

You were all lied to, and we need to talk about that. ► The Receipts 👀 https://bit.ly/2MExR2o ► Dice Camera Action Petition ✍ https://bit.ly/32bpL4L ► ProJar...




					www.youtube.com
				





> tl;dr Jared is a creep who had a tumblr specifically to get naked pics of his fans, but not a pedophile or rapist.


*
Where you can find these people:
Jared's Instagram: https://instagram.com/projaredgram (doesn't archive)
Jared's Twitter: https://twitter.com/ProJared (http://archive.md/9PImN)
Jared's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/DMJared (http://archive.fo/SMSa9)
Heidi's Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/atelierheidi/ (doesn't archive)
Heidi's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/0pCvM)
Heidi's Website ($30 for a straw mushroom, $200 for a shirt with holes) https://forestgirlclothing.com/ (http://archive.fo/dU30h)
Heidi's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/AtelierHeidi (http://archive.fo/sx5C5)
Holly's Twitter: https://www.twitter.com/HollyConrad (http://archive.md/HI2sp)
Holly's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/user/CommanderHolly (http://archive.md/cgWQS)*


----------



## UE 558 (May 9, 2019)

Good thing I unsubbed this nigger years ago for being boring, what a trashheap


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 9, 2019)

what a cunt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 9, 2019)

Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 9, 2019)

I'll wait to see if Heidi shares anything. There's the possibility that she fully believes they fucked but it was just emotional cheating. 

At any rate putting it on the internet, as interesting as it is to watch unfold, was one hell of a bad idea no matter what the truth is. She thinks it's all about Jared's rep but there are going to be people that hate her for this regardless of what proof she has.


----------



## Ghostapplesause (May 9, 2019)

His career is burning to the ground and the fire fells so good.

Edit: The fire grows.




Twitter link


----------



## ToddleDoddle (May 9, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Who finds out they've been cheated on and announces it on twitter


Reminds me of a recent incident involving some people in the WWE. 

The wife of Corey Graves, who is a commentator on the shows, decided to publicly announce her husband was sleeping with one of the female wrestlers named Carmella. People were instantly on that calling her a home wrecker and what not. Then the full details came out and he and his wife had actually be separated for like 6 months and were in the process of getting a divorce. He started the relationship with Carmella late in this process and decided to tell his wife about it and I guess she flipped the fuck out.

Could be something similar.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Jared's response looks like it was ghost written by counsel.  I wonder how this timeline lines up to Holly's own divorce. Either way, pics or it didn't happen Heidi.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Oh boy here comes Jim


----------



## Jaded Optimist (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> who use to date Ross of Gamegrump fame.


They were married.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Nice (((abs))), dork.


----------



## eldri (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Ahhhhh, I can hear the sweet sound of keyboard typing and mouse clicks as kiwis archive everything on ProJared.
> 
> Edit: I get body positivity, but there is nothing hot about this body.
> View attachment 752210
> ...


Continuing off from my quoted post.
Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

eldri said:


> Continuing off from my quoted post.
> Some juicy stuff in Twitter threads
> View attachment 752215
> View attachment 752217





Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?

Credit for the image and my apologies for using it without getting permission go to: @Just A Butt


----------



## School of Fish (May 9, 2019)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> View attachment 752220
> Heidi alleges this exact kind of behaviour. Kind of hard to doubt the multiple screenshots. Surely some of these women were underage?


It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


----------



## Odie Esty (May 9, 2019)

get ready to send that gold play button back jared

https://socialblade.com/youtube/user/dmjared/realtime


----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 9, 2019)

Seems like I vaguely recall him getting into a fight with "leafyishere" over something years ago, but I don't remember what now.


----------



## Empty Donation Box (May 9, 2019)

Super Color Up said:


> Nice (((abs))), dork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?



School of Fish said:


> It's very possible that some of those women were minors so I wouldn't put it pass it knowing the type of behavior that's seen in soy boy losers.


If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


----------



## Super Color Up (May 9, 2019)

Empty Donation Box said:


> Where are his pecs?  Does he chug soylent?
> 
> 
> If he's got soy tits, you can't acquit.


He's shaped like a breadstick with the same doughy kind of texture. How anyone could find him attractive is too much of a galaxybrain level take for me to handle.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 9, 2019)

Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.  

Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (May 9, 2019)

The modern western man





>





Just A Butt said:


> Don't forget to archive.   I'm sure Jared is already on DFE mode.
> 
> Also, why the fuck does all the fun drama have to happen when I have shit to do in the morning!   Happy hunting, you guys.


C̶o̶v̶e̶r̶ ̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶f̶r̶i̶e̶n̶d̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶o̶ ̶p̶l̶e̶a̶s̶e̶ ̶g̶u̶y̶s̶,̶ ̶F̶u̶r̶r̶e̶s̶t̶,̶ Peanutbutter gamer(he should get his own thread), ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶C̶o̶m̶p̶l̶e̶t̶i̶o̶n̶i̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶N̶o̶r̶m̶a̶l̶ ̶B̶o̶o̶t̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶i̶l̶l̶s̶.̶They all have autism and if based on what Heidi is saying is true(along with what we've seen publicly), they're one of the main reasons for this.


----------

